# echange PC/Mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2001)

bonjour a tous 
j'ai téléchargé un logiciel spécifié mac sur un pc, j el'ai mis sur une disquette pc puis copié le fichier sur mon disque dur mac
Mon probleme est qu'il me reconnait ce fichier comme un fichier pc en .bin et refuse donc de l'ouvrir
j'ai un échangeur PC/Mac et en fait je voudrais savoir en quoi je dois lui dire de convertir mon fichier...
et accessoirement comment faut-il faire pour installer un logiciel sur ce mac
précisons qu'il s'agit d'un macIIsi systeme OS 7.5.3 révison 2
Merci d'avance à tous de vos réponses
A bientot Acesse


----------



## r e m y (11 Juillet 2001)

En passant par le PC, le fichier a perdu ses codes type/createur. Le Mac ne sais plus quelle application utiliser pour l'ouvrir. C'est pas grave:

Tu lances Stuffit Expander et tu lui demande d'ouvrir ton fichier. Ca doit marcher.

Si tu veux régler ce pb une fois pour toutes, tu va trouver le tableau de bord Echange PC/macintosh (je crois que c'est son nom), et tu indiques que tous les fichiers .bin doivent être ouverts par Stuffit Expander.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2001)

euh... merci masi g pas suffit expander
je suppose que si je le télécharge depuis un pc ca va faire pareil...
bon ben ca fait rien merci quand meme


----------



## archeos (11 Juillet 2001)

normalement, Stuffit Expander est dans le dossier Utilitaires internet, lui même situé dans le dossier Applications de ton disque dur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2001)

ben j epeux pas l'avoir alors parceque j'ai pas de dossier internet sur ce mac et pas de connexion la ou il est cette fois je crois que c vraimetn mort
tant pis 
enfin si vuos avez une autre idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A bientot
Acesse


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

même sans connection internet tu dois avoir le dossier *utilitaires internet* dans le dossier *applications (Mac OS 9)*, et dans ce dossier tu as Stuffit Expander et DropStuff...

je viens de regarder dans les 2 CDrom fournis avec mon titanium et je retrouve Stuffit Expander dans le CD _installations de logiciels_ mais pas dans _restauration de logiciels_, je ne sais pas si tu as ce genre de CD mais regarde quand même...
sinon, vraiment, si tu (ou un autre) n'as pas éffacé à tout va ce qui, à priori, ne te servait pas, tu as ces deux logiciels sur ton DD, sûr !!!

à plus et bienvenue sur MacGénération


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour, 

C'est sûr qu'avec le système 7.5.3, le dossier "INTERNET" et le dossier "APPLICATIONS OS 9" n'existent pas......

Le seul moyen c'est que quelqu'un qui possède un mac avec un lecteur de disquette, copie Stuffit Expender, et te l'envoit....
Moi si cela t'intéresse je veux bien.

mail moi avec ton adresse et je poste la disquette rapidos....

Voila voila....

Margotte for ever


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par margotte:
*C'est sûr qu'avec le système 7.5.3, le dossier "INTERNET" et le dossier "APPLICATIONS OS 9" n'existent pas......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au temps pour moi... margotte !
ch'uis nul !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai toujours écrit "au temps pour moi" alors que tout le monde me dit que c'est "autant pour moi" (qui semble plus compréhensible), pourtant je persiste à l'écrire "au temps pour moi" (espression d'origine romaine)... qui sait quelle est la bonne formule ? _


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
j'ai toujours écrit "au temps pour moi" alors que tout le monde me dit que c'est "autant pour moi" (qui semble plus compréhensible), pourtant je persiste à l'écrire "au temps pour moi" (espression d'origine romaine)... qui sait quelle est la bonne formule ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Perso, je te soutiens totalement, touba !
Moi aussi j'écris * au temps pour moi *... Plusieurs sources que je considère comme bien placées (prof de français) m'ont confirmé que cette version existait. Maintenant, il est bien possible que l'autre se soit généralisée, car comme tu le dis elle est plus logique.
Mais "la nôtre" est tellement plus jolie !





[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## archeos (11 Juillet 2001)

C'esst bien ce qu'on t'a toujours expliqué, mais je veux bien entendre ton histoire d'origine romaine, elle m'interesse


----------



## r e m y (11 Juillet 2001)

Echange PC/macintosh est un tableau de bord. Il faut donc le placer dans le dossier tableaux de bord du système et redémarrer pour qu'il soit pris en compte.

Ensuite, dans le tableau de bord, tu spécifies que les fichiers .bin doivent être ouverts par Stuffit Expander.

OK ?

Sinon tu peux aussi ponctuellement ouvrir directement ton fichier .bin par stiffit expander. Tu lances celui-ci et dans le dialogue d'ouverture de fichiers, tu va sélectionner ton fichier .bin


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

moi aussi touba je veux ton histoire d'origine romaine !





Parce que moi l'explication que j'ai pour cette expression est un capillotractée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Aller, je vous la fais: Dans les orchestres, le musicien qui reconnaît son erreur demande d'arrêter de jouer et de reprendre "au temps"... et donc il dit "au temps pour moi"...
ca a le mérite d'être joli !





A toi touba !


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

ah ben je crois que vous allez être déçu parce que je ne me rappelle pas précisement du fin mot de l'histoire... romaine !
alors plutôt que de vous sortir n'importe quoi je vais me renseigner et je vous ferai le topo plus tard...
ce que je peux vous dire c'est que c'est un militaire romain haut gradé qui l'aurait dite la première fois alors qu'il était en campagne guerrière contre je sais plus qui...
mais promis je me renseigne...
(j'avais lu l'explication dans l'Express, alors je sais pas trop où chercher maintenant)

l'histoire du musicien est géniale en tout cas, et puis ça tient debout !

à plus...


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

ben c'est pas évident de trouver la soluce... malgré tout je confirme que c'est une expression militaire (qui signifie : je reconnais mes torts) mais je n'ai pas trouvé trace d'origine romaine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous pouvez jeter un oeil ici :
académie française
langue française

quelqu'un a mieux ?

[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

au temps sur le "une, deux" au lieu de su la partition, en fait...





Merci beaucoup pour ces deux adresse, touba, qui vont m'apprendre beaucoup sur la langue !


----------



## archeos (11 Juillet 2001)

Eh bien au temps pour moi ! Pas mieux ! C'est vrai que la graphie la plus évidente n'est pas forcément la plus juste.
Il y a une rue du Puits ci-près, près de chez moi. Avant on écrivait rue du puits cyprès, parce qu'on avait oublié l'origine et que ça semblait plus évident. Jusqu'à ce qu'un rat de bibliothèque déterre des bouquins qui signalent deux puits pour cette toute petite rue. A l'époque où on allait chercher son eau à pattes, c'était de la  promotion immobilière sauvage de nommer une rue ainsi. 
Et la prochaine fois je tournerais 7 ...


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

c'est comme pour l'expression : *adieu* que l'on dit ou écrit  à une personne que l'on pense ne plus jamais revoir...
en fait au Moyen-âge on disait aux personnes que l'on quittait : *à Dieu je vous confie*
le _"je vous confie"_ a disparu et _"à Dieu"_ est devenu *adieu*.

wala... prochaine leçon : origine de l'expression _"putain con !"_





 hi hi hi...©

[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

ça ne s'écrit pas putaing cong ?


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2001)

dans le find fond du Poitou : oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ici dans le sud on a pas besoin d'accentuer les mots quand on les éccrit... c'est naturel chez nous de dire putaing cong !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hi hi hi...© et hé hé...©


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

Enfin bon, ça suffit !


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Juillet 2001)

Oui ça suffit. S'il vous plait messieurs, pour le "bruit" veuillez bien utiliser un autre forum, le bar par exemple, merci.

Absolument sans rancune.


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2001)

oh mais arrêtez un peu quoi ! le fait que les posts dérivent n'est pas "nouveau"... arrêtez de focaliser là dessus. je crois qu'avec nos moyens nous avons répondu à acesse (sans vraiment résoudre le problème, certes...) on a parlé d'autre chose en suite, (et acesse l'auteur du post ne s'est pas plaint de ce qui se passais sur son article) je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal... surtout que c'était plutôt sympa comme sujet.
alors au lieu de venir raler, répondez à acesse si vous avez la réponse...

m'enfin...


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

surtout que quand je disais " ça suffit ! " c'était à propos du dénigrement dont fait l'sobjet une des plus belles provinces de France, le Poitou, là où le mot tradition a encore un sens (demandez à Philippe de Villiers, le Fou du puy)


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

et pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, auparavant dans mon profil, en bas de mes posts, après *de : * il y avait  du fin fond du Poitou, que j'ai  provisoirement remplacé par DES PORTES DU FUTUR, J'AI NOMMÉ LE FUTUROSCOPE
et le gras est fait à la main,sur Simple Text, alors on arrête de poster pour applaudir des deux mains
parce qu'au fond du Poitou, il n'y a pas de machine UBB, c'est encore artisanal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## benR (12 Juillet 2001)

Complètement d'accord avec touba !
On a fait ce qu'on a pu, et au passage on se cultive un peu sur notre belle langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*surtout que quand je disais " ça suffit ! " c'était à propos du dénigrement dont fait l'sobjet une des plus belles provinces de France, le Poitou, là où le mot tradition a encore un sens (demandez à Philippe de Villiers, le Fou du puy)  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Contrairement à ce que mon profil indique, je peux à l'occasion (en voici une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me _ prévaloir _ de quelque expérience en matière de Puy du Fou et de grand guignol local....
mais déjà j'en dis trop


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

c'était juste poour voir si ce p.t...g de serveur avait enregistré le changement
et pur faire une distraction aux cruciverbistes


----------

